# Atlanta Area



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey guys. I have had yet ANOTHER fruit fly crash. I have both Hydeii and Melanos (NORMALLY). However, my newest Melano culture is molded over and I am having no luck. I was wondering if anyone has an extra culture that I could buy from them and I would be willing to pick up on Friday afternoon.
Thanks so much,
Crystal


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have Melo FF Crystal but Im over by where the reptile show was.


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

Where in the Atl are you Crystal?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

about 20 miles south of atlanta in newnan.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

btw, is that part of a dna strand?

"actagggcagtgatatcccattggtacatggcaaattagcctcatgat"


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

You ever around Ga Tech?



CHuempfner said:


> btw, is that part of a dna strand?
> 
> "actagggcagtgatatcccattggtacatggcaaattagcctcatgat"


Sort of. If you run it through BLAST you will get matches but that is just a fluke.

It is more a sort of inside joke thing. I am a geneticist by trade. If you take the time to translate to the single letter abbreviations for amino acids (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_code) it spells my name.

Yes, I know I am a total dork... LOL


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah. I go to school at GA State so I am near Tech a lot. Genetics was my favorite class and I have talked to my professor about finding an internship. Interesting enough. Yeah, I didnt take the time to look up the codes, I just noticed the ATGC strand.
So do you teach at Tech?
Crystal


----------

